# Anglerpraxis im Oktober



## Franz_16 (6. Oktober 2006)

Werte Boardies,
der ein oder andere von euch hats vielleicht schon bemerkt - die Oktoberausgabe unseres Magazins (www.anglerpraxis.de) ist online. 

Natürlich haben wir versucht auch in dieser Ausgabe wieder eine möglichst gute Mischung an Themen für euch zu sammeln. Für unsere Leser mit chronischem Fernweh gibts wieder tolle Berichte von Hawaii bis Island zu begutachten. Doch auch für alle anderen ist gesorgt. Ein großes Dankeschön geht daher an unsere fleißigen Autoren die uns jeden Monat mit tollem Material versorgen #6

Auch möchte ich an dieser Stelle nochmal daran erinnern, dass wir am Ende des Jahres 2006 wieder ne ganze Menge toller Preise unter den Autoren verlosen - welche das im Einzelnen sind erfahrt ihr hier --> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/176/56/


Die Themen im Oktober:

Rezept des Monats - Überbackenes Zanderfilet
Abenteuer Müritz
Am Haken - Gammelfleisch!
Antworten vom DAV-Bundesverband
Antworten vom DMV im DAV
Antworten vom LAV Niedersachsen im DAV
Antworten vom LFV Westfalen
Antworten vom LSFV Schleswig-Holstein
Boardiekuttertour 2006
Anglerboardtreffen am Edersee
Das natürliche Gleichgewicht, Teil2
Der beste BigGame Angler der Welt!
Die Pilzexperten!
Fliege des Monats - die "Pike Schlappen"
Pantanal-Report, Teil2
Pressemeldungen
Sorpetreffen 2006
Spinner tunen
Sudavik auf Island - Die Tour
Unterkühlung - was man wissen sollte
Wie ein Opel Combo zum Anglerauto werden soll, Teil 2
Firmenvorstellung hwangelshop Braunichswalde


----------

